# y mucho más



## Gaditanito11

Hola!

Me podéis decir si la construcción "y mucho más" suena bien en la siguiente frase?

_De hecho la mayoría de la gente se imagina una ciudad de las mil y una noches cuando piensa en Granada y *mucho más* desde que la Alhambra y el Albayzín fueron declarados Patrimonio de la Humanidad.

_
Muchas gracias


----------



## ReinadeIlusiones

Yo hubiese usado "y más aún", 'mucho más' no me suena muy bien en ese contexto.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lurrezko

La opción de ReinadeIlusiones es muy buena, pero la tuya no me parece mal. Por lo demás, me parece más frecuente la grafía *Albaicín*. Yo lo redactaría así:

_De hecho*,* la mayoría de la gente se imagina una ciudad de las mil y una noches cuando piensa en Granada*,* y *mucho más* desde que la Alhambra y el Alba*ic*ín fueron declarados Patrimonio de la Humanidad.

_Saludos


----------



## mentayflor

> _De hecho la mayoría de la gente se imagina una ciudad de las mil y una noches cuando piensa en Granada y *mucho más* desde que la Alhambra y el Albayzín fueron declarados Patrimonio de la Humanidad._


_De hecho la mayoría de la gente se imagina una ciudad como las de Las mil y una noches cuando piensa en Granada y más aun desde que la Alhambra y el Albayzín fueron declarados Patrimonio de la Humanidad._


----------



## Gaditanito11

Gracias por todas las respuestas! Gracias Lurrezko por decirme lo de la grafia! Ya lo he cambiado!
Bueno a ver nos podemos de acuerdo si "y mucho más" en este contexto suena bien o no...a ver qué dicen los demás!


----------



## blasita

No está nada mal, pero a mí me suena un poco mejor: 'más aún/todavía más'.

Una cosita: _*p*atrimonio de la *h*umanidad_ no debe escribirse con mayúsculas iniciales.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

La grafía que propones tú también es correcta, ojo: Albayzín. En cuanto al *mucho más*, su uso en España me parece frecuente. De hecho, ese *aún* lo puedes suprimir: _y más (aún) desde que_. No veo inconveniente en enfatizar el uso: _y mucho más desde que_. Esperemos más opiniones.

Saludos

PD: Blasita, yo pondría Patrimonio de la Humanidad, con mayúsculas, y así figura en los documentos oficiales que veo en la red. ¿Por qué en minúsculas?

Un saludo


----------



## mentayflor

> Una cosita: _*p*atrimonio de la *h*umanidad_ no debe escribirse con mayúsculas iniciales


Hola Blasita, busqué la frase en webs oficiales y no lo pude encontrar con minúsculas, pero si lo marcaste seguramente habrá una razón.


----------



## blasita

mentayflor said:


> Hola Blasita, busqué la frase en webs oficiales y no lo pude encontrar con minúsculas, pero si lo marcaste seguramente habrá una razón.



Hola Mentayflor:

Lo consulté antes de decirlo, y me fío de esto: http://www.fundeu.es/vademecum-P-patrimonio-de-la-humanidad-7447.html.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## edw

De hecho, la mayoría de la gente se imagina una ciudad como las de _Las  mil y una noches_ cuando piensa en Granada* y más aún* desde que la  Alhambra y el Albayzín fueron declarados *p*atrimonio de la *h*umanidad.

A mí me suena también mucho mejor "*y más aún*" en este contexto. El "*mucho más*" me hace pensar que falta algo en la secuencia de la oración (un adjetivo o algo así). Y además me parece un poco más coloquial.

Y _Las mil y una noches_ debería de ir cursivas, ¿no? Pues nos estamos refiriendo al libro. 

Es mi opinión sin ánimos de ser definitiva. A ver qué piensan otros.

Un saludo.


----------



## edw

mentayflor said:


> Hola Blasita, busqué la frase en webs oficiales y no lo pude encontrar con minúsculas, pero si lo marcaste seguramente habrá una razón.



Sí, hay alguna vacilación al respecto. Pero como señala *blasita*, las minúsculas son la opción más adecuada. Puedes ver aquí en el periódico_ El País_ usos con minúsculas. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y otros con mayúsculas, en el mismo enlace. Sin ánimo de polemizar, las recomendaciones de la Fundéu son muy discutidas en el foro español y yo personalmente no las sigo mucho, pero es sólo mi opinión de usuario de a pie. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Y otros con mayúsculas, en el mismo enlace. Sin ánimo de polemizar, las recomendaciones de la Fundéu son muy discutidas en el foro español y yo personalmente no las sigo mucho, pero es sólo mi opinión de usuario de a pie.



La Fundéu está avalada por la *RAE*; sé que muchos foreros están en contra de todo esto y yo sí que respeto todas las opiniones, pero este no es el foro de español sino el foro de gramática inglés-español, y en mi humilde opinión, es digno de mención que se recomiende/se establezca que su uso es en minúsculas: por si puede ser útil especialmente para los que están aprendiendo español o estén interesados en mejorarlo. 

Y luego que cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero teniendo toda la información.

Un saludo, Lurrezko.


----------



## Lurrezko

Se establece no, se recomienda: la Fundéu no tiene validez normativa. Y sí, vale la pena que sepan lo que se recomienda, qué duda cabe.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Se establece no, se recomienda. Y sí, vale la pena que sepan lo que se recomienda, qué duda cabe.



No sé, yo he puesto ambos ('establecer' y 'recomendar'). A mí lo de 'no debe escribirse con mayúsculas iniciales' me parece que quiere decir 'establecer', pero personalmente dejaría la puerta abierta a más opiniones (p. ej. a lo mejor esto ha cambiado). Las reglas existen en todos los ámbitos de la vida, y al ser un foro de gramática (y no solo española), insisto en que creo que los que lean esto deberían tener toda la información posible. Y creo que ya todo está claro, luego yo me retiro para que vengan más opiniones.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, ya digo que en cuanto a tener toda la información estamos más que de acuerdo. Lo único que decía es que, precisamente por ser un foro de gramática, hay que separar normas de recomendaciones. En este caso, no es que patrimonio de la humanidad *no deba* escribirse con mayúsculas (#7), sino que se recomienda que no se escriba así. Por mi parte está todo claro también. 

Saludos


----------



## germanbz

Incluso además del "y aún más", que ciertamente suena mucho mejor que "y mucho más" añadiría 
*y todavía más* desde....

Por otra parte aunque coincido que en esa frase "y mucho más" suena algo extraño, esa frase sin el "mucho" a mí me sonaría perfectamente natural "y más desde que".


----------



## blasita

germanbz said:


> Incluso además del "y aún más", que ciertamente suena mucho mejor que "y mucho más" añadiría
> *y todavía más* desde....
> Por otra parte aunque coincido que en esa frase "y mucho más" suena algo extraño



De acuerdo, Germanbz. Lo de 'todavía más' lo había dicho yo en el comentario #7 . A mí no me parece mal 'mucho más', pero no sé, personalmente lo encuentro un poco, quizás, coloquial; prefiero las otras sugerencias de los foreros. Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es cierto: _y mucho más_ es más coloquial que el resto de opciones aportadas. Bien pensado, es probable que no encajara en el contexto.

Un saludo


----------



## edw

Lurrezko said:


> Se establece no, se recomienda: la Fundéu no tiene validez normativa. Y sí, vale la pena que sepan lo que se recomienda, qué duda cabe.
> 
> Saludos



No sé a qué te refieres con validez normativa. La propia Academia se refiere a muchísimas de las normas en la simple forma de "Se recomienda...", "es "preferible evitar...". 

En cuanto a Fundéu, su recomendación se basa en la interpretación de la norma que la Academia establece en este caso:



> *4.23.*  [Llevan mayúsculas] las palabras que forman parte de la denominación oficial de premios,  distinciones, certámenes y grandes acontecimientos culturales o  deportivos: _el_ _Premio Cervantes, los Goya, la Gran Cruz de la  Orden de Alfonso X el Sabio, la Bienal de Venecia, la Feria del Libro,  los Juegos Olímpicos_. Por lo que respecta a los premios, cuando nos  referimos al objeto material que los representa o a la persona que los  ha recibido, se utiliza la minúscula: _Esa actriz ya tiene dos goyas;  Ha colocado el óscar encima del televisor; Esta noche entrevistan al  nobel de literatura de este año._



Desde el punto de vista de Fundéu, la denominación de "patrimonio de la humanidad" no es el nombre oficial de un premio, certamen, o distinción* exclusiva, *sino una declaración equivalente a la declarar un lugar _zona catástrófica_ (que siempre va con minúsculas) o declarar una persona _persona no grata_ (que siempre va con minúsculas), aunque sean declaraciones hechas por organismos oficiales competentes. Son, por lo tanto, declaraciones genéricas, compartidas por varios objetos al mismo tiempo. 

Y *blasita* y yo entendemos que la opinión de Fundéu está en lo cierto. Y, personalmente, me parece que usar la mayúsculas en este caso, deriva que se usan en inglés. Su empleo abundante hasta ahora no necesariamente implica su corrección. 

Estas opiniones sin carácter de definitivas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que quiero decir es que las directrices de la RAE son normativas, salvo que expresamente se indique que _recomiendan_, o que _es preferible_ esto o lo otro. En cambio, lo que indica la Fundéu son *siempre* recomendaciones, y así lo anuncian en su ideario. Dichas recomendaciones, como bien dices, se basan en interpretaciones de la norma, que pueden compartirse o no. Yo no soy quién para discutir a la Fundéu ni a nadie, ni siquiera pretendo tener razón, sólo creo conveniente separar las unas de las otras.

Un saludo


----------



## mentayflor

> Lo consulté antes de decirlo, y me fío de esto: http://www.fundeu.es/vademecum-P-pat...idad-7447.html.


Hola Blasita, gracias por el link, la conclusión que saco entonces es que se recomienda escribir la frase con letras minusculas, sin embargo comunmente se escribe con mayúscula, asi que queda a buen criterio la forma de escribirlo. Personalmente me inclino por escribirla con mayúsculas en general. ¡Felíz 2012 a todos!


----------



## blasita

mentayflor said:


> Hola Blasita, gracias por el link, *la conclusión que saco entonces es que se recomienda escribir la frase con letras minúsculas*, sin embargo comúnmente se escribe con mayúscula, así que queda a buen criterio la forma de escribirlo. Personalmente me inclino por escribirla con mayúsculas en general.





> La expresión _patrimonio de la humanidad_ *no debe* escribirse con mayúsculas iniciales, pues se trata de una declaración y no de un premio o un galardón.



'Deber+infinitivo' denota obligación para mí, Mentayflor, pero supongo que tu comentario es por esto:



> Sin embargo, *no es raro* que se le apliquen unas *innecesarias mayúsculas*, *en especial a aquellas que tienen sentido positivo,* como en las siguientes noticias: «Los edificios ponen en riesgo la calificación de la Torre de Hércules como monumento Patrimonio de la Humanidad»



Lo único que hemos intentado es dar toda la información con toda la educación del mundo: como siempre, y ahora cada uno es libre de usarlo como quiera.  Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Para acabar de completar la información. Extraigo de la página de la Fundéu:

La Fundéu BBVA no persigue ser una institución correctora cuyas recomendaciones lingüísticas hayan de ser contempladas como norma; su objetivo es, más bien, proporcionar criterios de coherencia en el uso del idioma para evitar su empobrecimiento y hacer frente a la invasión indiscriminada de extranjerismos o neologismos innecesarios.

Saludos


----------



## mentayflor

> Lo único que hemos intentado es dar toda la información con toda la educación del mundo: como siempre, y ahora cada uno es libre de usarlo como quiera.  Un cordial saludo.


Blasita,no dudo de tu educación, ¡ni de tu tesón! (broma)
Saludos


----------



## edw

Lurrezko said:


> Para acabar de completar la información. Extraigo de la página de la Fundéu:
> 
> La Fundéu BBVA no persigue ser una institución correctora cuyas recomendaciones lingüísticas hayan de ser contempladas como norma; su objetivo es, más bien, proporcionar criterios de coherencia en el uso del idioma para evitar su empobrecimiento y hacer frente a la invasión indiscriminada de extranjerismos o neologismos innecesarios.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que no quiere decir que sus opiniones no sean fiables. Como demostré en mi post anterior y más arriba: su opinión en este caso, y en todos los otros, está basada estrictamente en la norma que dispone la Academia y en la cual pensamos tiene perfecta razón. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Con toda franqueza, este hilo se está alargando innecesariamente. Nadie duda de que las opiniones de la Fundéu sean fiables, y sin duda brindan una información muy útil. Pero se trata sólo de eso, de opiniones. Entre otras cosas, porque así lo puntualizan ellos. Quien visita estos foros debe saber lo que son recomendaciones y lo que son normas. Con las primeras, hay margen para la discrepancia. Por mi parte, eso es todo.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Estoy de acuerdo con Edw. Muchas gracias por dar tu opinión y por tu perfecta actitud en los foros.

Mi opinión coincide con la de la Fundéu; mi experiencia me dice que todas sus recomendaciones son aceptadas en general y sus opiniones fundadas.

Sí, Lurrezko, tienes razón en que se ha alargado el hilo; pero yo pienso que esto pasa muchas veces y que siempre se aprende algo en el camino, por ejemplo de foreros como tú, cuya opinión valoramos mucho.



mentayflor said:


> Blasita, no dudo de tu educación, ¡ni de tu tesón! (broma)


Sí, vamos, que soy una pesada. En serio, gracias .  Mi único interés es intentar ayudar a otros y dar mi opinión: nada más.

Feliz Año.


----------



## Gaditanito11

Hola de nuevo!
Solo una última preguntita: Da igual si digo "todavía más" o "más todavía". Tengo la misma duda en cuanto a "aún más" y "más aún"....???
Gracias


----------



## edw

Básicamente, da igual.   Pero prefiero "todavía más" y "más aún".   Un saludo.


----------

